# Nissan xtrail. T30



## spacefrog (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello everybody, this os my first post....I can seem to find any posts about a Nissan xtrail, I need info about cd changer removal, as I am updating my sound system, hope you can help...thanks in advance..


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

??? Hi spacefrog welcome to the forum. All you need to do is a simple search. First look into the how to threads, but just to make it really easy here is the link 
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/151240-xtrail-diy-stereo-upgrade-ice-install.html

also look at this thread
http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/175746-x-trail-stereo-aftermarket-problems-help.html

You will also find a good write up on the Australian X trail forum
Good luck with your project


----------



## spacefrog (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes thank you for the nice welcome, I ve since been out and took it all apart, comes apart easily, I have the problem with the well known cd changer skipping like a good un, so I'm thinking that I will fit a double din stereo and move things about a bit, I'm not sure if everyone is uk based and indeed have the same xtrails etc. anyway....I will be back no doubt...


----------

